# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗΣ

## diamantisi

παιδιά γεια σας...
Σας παρακαλώ την βοηθεια σας..
Έχω μια πλακετουλα στην οποία εχει καεί μια αντίσταση και πρεπει να την αλλάξω ..
Όλα καλά... αλλά δεν φαίνονται καλά τα χρώματα των γραμμών της αντίστασης διότι είναι καμενη.... και δεν ξρω τι να κάνω.. 
Η πλακετα είναι αυτη  1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg
και είναι ανάμεσα σε ενα μετασχηματιστη 220V AC to 22VAC και σε ενα μοτερ 12V DC.
Επειδη είμαι και αρχάριος η δουλειά της πλακετας πρεπει να είναι στο να μετατρεπει το ac σε dc και να αυξομειώνει τις
στροφες του μοτερ. Οι περισσότεροι θα κατάλαβαν οτι είναι τα εξαρτηματα ενός μοτερ σουφλας.
εως θα βρω την τιμη της αντίστασης...Εαν μπορείτε να με βοηθησετε.......
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτερων. .

----------


## Sakan89

Φίλε Γιάννη κάτι γίνεται με την κωδικοποίηση της γραμματοσειράς σου δεν φαίνεται τίποτα.

----------


## Panoss

Επειδή έχω κάνει 20 χρόνια στην Κίνα, επιτρέψτε μου:




> ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗΣ  
> 
> Παιδιά γεια σας... Σας παρακαλώ την βοήθεια σας.. Έχω μια πλακετουλα στην οποία έχει καεί μια αντίσταση και πρέπει να την αλλάξω .. Όλα καλά... αλλά δεν φαίνονται καλά τα χρώματα των γραμμών της αντίστασης διότι είναι καμένη.... και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.. Η πλακέτα είναι αυτή 
>   
> 
>  και είναι ανάμεσα σε ένα μετασχηματιστή 220V AC to 22VAC και σε ένα μοτέρ 12V DC. Επειδή είμαι και αρχάριος η δουλειά της πλακέτας πρέπει να είναι στο να μετατρέπει το ac σε dc και να αυξομειώνει τις στροφές του μοτέρ. Οι περισσότεροι θα κατάλαβαν οτι είναι τα εξαρτήματα ενός μοτερ σουφλας. έως θα βρω την τιμή της αντίστασης...Εαν μπορείτε να με βοηθησετε....... Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτερων..

----------


## Giwrgos 2

την έβγαλες την μέτρησες και είδες ότι είναι καμμένη ? με το μάτι δεν ξέρεις αν είναι όντως καμμένη ή ζωντανή...

----------


## diamantisi

Φίλε Γιωργο....
Καταρχην  σε ευχαριστω για την βοήθεια..
Την εβγαλα και ειναι αυτηΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 74305...Λοιπον τα ειδα όλα...την μετρησα με το πολύπετρο και 
μου δινει 50Ω !!!! Θα τρελαθώ .. δε πως ειναι η πλακετα Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74306 ..
Τοτε γιατι το μοτερ να μην δουλευει?? (Το μοτερ το δοκιμασα με αλλο τροφοδοτικο και δουλευει)
Τον μετασχηματιστη Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74307 το μετρησα και μου δινει 22V AC..
Παιζει η αντίσταση να δουλευει για λιγο και μετα οχι.
Και εαν ειναι καλη τοτε τι φταιει....
Σε ευχαριστω και παλι..

----------


## argizel

Μέτρα με το πολύμετρο τις διόδους δίπλα στην αντίσταση και δες αν υπάρχει τάση ανάμεσα σε αυτές και τη γείωση. Κοίταξε και την πλακέτα από κάτω προσεκτικά μήπως έχει καεί κάποια χαλκολωρίδα. Αν είνα εντάξει το πρόβλημα είναι ή στον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή ή στο σταθεροποιητή 12V που είναι βιδωμένος στην ψύκτρα.

----------


## diamantisi

ΞΞ½ΟΟΞ½Ξ· ΞΊΞ±Ξ»Ξ·ΞΌΞ΅ΟΞ±.. ΞΞΏΞΉΟΞ±ΞΎΞ± ΞΊΞ±ΟΟ Ξ±ΟΞΏ ΟΞ·Ξ½ ΟΞ»Ξ±ΞΊΞ΅ΟΞ± ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΞΊΞ±ΞΌΞΉΞ±  ΟΞ±Ξ»ΞΊΞΏΞ»ΟΟΞΉΞ΄Ξ± Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ Ξ΅ΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΞΊΞ±Ξ΅ΞΉ..  Ξ€ΟΟΞ± Ξ³ΞΉΞ± ΟΞΉΟ Ξ΄ΞΉΞΏΞ΄ΞΏΟΟ Ξ½ΞΏΞΌΞΉΞΆΟ ΞΏΟΞΉ ΟΞΉΟ Ξ΅ΟΟ ΞΌΞ΅ΟΟΞ·ΟΞ΅ΞΉ (ΞΏΟΟΟ ΞΌΞ΅ΟΟΞ±ΞΌΞ΅ ΟΞ·Ξ½ Ξ±Ξ½ΟΞΉΟΟΞ±ΟΞ· ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΞΌΞ΅ΟΞ± Ξ±Ξ»Ξ»Ξ±ΞΆΟ ΟΞΏΞ»ΞΉΞΊΞΏΟΞ·ΟΞ± , Ξ±ΟΞΏ ΟΞ·Ξ½ Ξ±Ξ½ΞΏΞ΄ΞΏ Ξ΅ΟΟ Ξ΅Ξ½Ξ΄Ξ΅ΞΉΞΎΞ· Ξ±ΟΞΏΟΞ·Ξ½ ΞΊΞ±ΞΈΞΏΞ΄ΞΏ ΞΏΟΞΉ ,Ξ½ΞΏΞΌΞΉΞΆΟ ΞΏΟΞΉ Ξ΅ΟΟΞΉ Ξ΅Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ)...ΞΞΉΞ± ΟΞ·Ξ½ ΟΞ±ΟΞ· Ξ±Ξ½Ξ±ΞΌΞ΅ΟΞ± ΟΟΞΉΟ Ξ΄ΞΉΞΏΞ΄ΞΏΟΟ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΞ·Ξ½ Ξ³Ξ΅ΞΉΟΟΞ· ΟΟΟ ΟΞΏ ΟΟΞΊΞ±ΟΟ...Ξ£ΟΞ³ΟΟΟΞ΅ΟΞ΅ΞΌΞ΅   Ξ³ΞΉΞ±ΟΞΉ Ξ΅ΞΉΞΌΞ±ΞΉ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ»ΞΉΞ³ΞΏ Ξ±ΟΟΞ΅ΟΞΏΟ. ...Ξ*Ξ±Ξ½ΟΟΟ ΟΞ΅ Ξ΅ΟΟΞ±ΟΞΉΟΟΟ ΟΞ±ΟΞ± ΟΞΏΞ»Ο Ξ³ΞΉΞ± ΟΞ·Ξ½ Ξ²ΞΏΞ·ΞΈΞ΅ΞΉΞ±..

----------


## diamantisi

Αντωνη καλημερα.. Κοιταξα κατω απο την πλακετα και καμια  χαλκολωριδα δεν εχει καει..  Τωρα για τις διοδους νομιζω οτι τις εχω μετρησει (οπως μετραμε την αντισταση και μετα αλλαζω πολικοτητα , απο την ανοδο εχω ενδειξη αποτην καθοδο οχι ,νομιζω οτι ετσι εναι)...Για την ταση αναμεσα στις διοδους και την γειωση πως το τσκαρω...Συγχωρεσεμε   γιατι ειμαι και λιγο ασχετος. ...Παντως σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την βοηθεια..

----------


## argizel

Μέτρα ανάμεσα στο μεσαίο και το δεξί ποδαράκι του σταθεροποιητή να δεις αν έχεις 12V.

----------


## diamantisi

ΟΚ θα το τσεκαρω τωρα.
Δως μου ενα λεπτο για να το συνδεσω με τον μετασχηματιστη..

----------


## diamantisi

Οχι ..μετραω το μεσαιο με το δεξι 
0 ενδειξη  τα ιδια και το μεσαιο με το αριστερο..

----------


## argizel

Ξεκόλησε τον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή αυτό το βαρελάκι και ξαναμέτρα.

----------


## diamantisi

Οκ.......

----------


## diamantisi

Εβγαλα τον πυκνωτη και ξαναμετρησα μηδεν 0 αλλα ακου το εξης.. Μετραω την ταση στο κοκκινο και μαυρο και μου δεινει 18 v dc .αυτο οταν εχω βγαλει τον πυκνωτη..

----------


## argizel

Άλλαξε τον πυκνωτή και τον σταθεροποιητή. Ζήτα σταθεροποιητή τάσης 12v θετικό και ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή στα μικροφαραντ που γράφει ο παλιός αλλά σε μεγαλύτερη τάση και θερμοκρασία 105 βαθμούς Κελσίου. Βγάλε και μια κοντινή φωτό από κάτω να φανεί καθαρά και το κύκλωμα στην πλακέτα.

----------


## aktis

Φιλε Γίαννη , δεν ξέρω ποιος σου είπε να βάλεις αυτη την πλακετιτσα για το μοτεράκι σου 
Το πρόβλημα είναι μάλλον οτι εσυ πηγαινεις με τον μετασχηματιστή απο 220ac σε 24ac 
και μετα εχεις αυτη την πλακέτα για να πας σε 12V dc 
Μοιάζει για απλό σταθεροποιητη 12V 
Το πιθανότερο ειναι το μοτεράκι να τραβαει αρκετο ρευμα ( αν ειναι βαρύ και το ψητό !!!  ) και η πλακετίτσα  ζεσταίνεται και χαλάει !
Αμα το θες για επαγγελματική χρήση ίσως πρεπει να βρεις κατι να αντέχει πιο πολύ ρευμα , γιατι και να αλλάξεις την αντίσταση ή το ολοκληρωμένο 
πάλι θα ξανακαεί αν τσιτωθεί
Τι λεει πάνω το ταμπελάκι από την σούβλα ; ( πόσα Α θέλει ? )

----------


## diamantisi

Αντωνη δυστυχως δεν προλαβα την απαντηση σου γιατι βγηκα στην αγορα για να αγορασω τα υποψην εξαρτηματα.
Λοιπον τα βρηκα ολα εκτος τον σταθεροποιητη τασεως γιατι ο καταστηματαρχης δεν εβλεπε τον αριθμο επανω στο τσιπ.
Παρολα αυτα τον πυκνωτη και την αντισταση τα αντικατεστησα και οταν του εδωσα ρευμα μετρησα την πρωτη φορα 22 v και τη δευτερη μου εδωσε 17v. Αναβει και το led
που βρισκετε στην πισω πλευρα. Οταν το συνεδεσα με το μοτερ αυτο πηγενε πολυ σιγα εως καθολου με αποτελεσμα η ψυκτρα του σταθεροποιητη και η αντισταση να υπερθεμανθουν
πολυ (δεν μπορουσες να τα ακουμπησεις). Το εκλεισα για να μη καουν.
Μηπως τελικα εχει προβλημα το μοτερ και για αυτο ζεσταινονται.IMG_20180621_204539.jpg................

----------


## aktis

Για να δεις αν ειναι εντάξει το μοτερ βαλε μια μπαταρια αυτοκινητου και με ενα αμπερόμετρο στα 10Α  μετρα ποσο ρευμα τραβάει .
( αν δεν εχεις ξαναμετρησει ρευμα μη το επιχειρήσεις ... )
Αν τραβάει 2Α πχ , είναι πολλά και για αυτό καιγεται η πλακετίτσα σου 
Μετά κάνεις το ιδιο πείραμα με τη πλακετα και παρατηρείς διαφορές ...

Αφου λεει οτι λειτουργει με 18V γιατι το οδηγεις εσύ στα 12 ;
Λογικά θέλεις 7818 
ή ακόμα καλύτερα ενα μετασχηματιστη με απλη ανορθωση στα 18 V μόνο με διόδους και πυκνωτή 

ή να βρεις κατευθειαν ενα μοτεράκι για 220 V
https://www.psistis.gr/%CE%9C%CE%9F%...9B%CE%91%CE%A3

----------


## elektronio

Μα αφού λέει ότι του βγάζει 22V εν κενώ και 17V με φορτίο μια χαρά είναι ο μετασχηματιστής. 

Το ρεύμα που πρέπει να τραβάει σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία του μοτέρ είναι λίγο παραπάνω από 1Α. Καλό θα ήταν αν μπορείς να μετρήσεις τα αμπέρ που τραβάει.
Προσπάθησε επίσης να δεις τα στοιχεία που γράφει το ημιαγωγό στοιχείο πάνω στην ψύκτρα. Δεν πρέπει να είναι regulator ειδικά αν ρυθμίζει στροφές.

----------


## argizel

Το μοτέρ δουλεύει στα 18V τελικά μετά την φωτό που ανέβασες οπότε σωστά σου είπε ο Χρήστος για σταθεροποιητή στα 18V , χρειάζεσαι έναν 7818. Αυτοί αντέχουν μέχρι 1,5Α, λέμε τώρα, με πάρα πολύ καλή ψύξη. Αν έχεις ανορθωμένα στην είσοδο του σταθεροποιητή (αριστερό ποδαράκι) 22V έχεις μικρή κατανάλωση πάνω του με την προϋπόθεση ότι τραβάς γύρω στο 1Α. Τέλος πάντων πρέπει να μετρήσεις στην έξοδο 18V χωρίς φορτίο, για να ξέρουμε ότι δουλεύει το τροφοδοτικό.

----------

